# ? About upsizing my tires



## bazookajoe666999 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a ? About putting bigger tires on my 09 brute 750. What size can I fit on it stock so I don't have to change the spring in the tranny. Or is it worth the change looking to put 26 or 27 inch gbc dirt devil 2 on it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

with those tires you probably dont need to change. If you went w/ the 27" you MIGHT need to, but it's all in your preferance. Ride it w/ the stock springs, if you think you need more torque on the bottom end then we can get you a new secondary spring. You'd be surprised at the difference it will make, and the "snap" it will give the bike on the bottom end. 

As far as size, those tires Should fit on your stock rims, w/o any other modifications (no lifts or spacers)


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I got some 14" rims and 27" XTR's for sale...... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3050


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

i run the Zilla's 27"...bike still rips like a beast....
it will walk like crazy too...hehe


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

What springs should i apply for that Snap!...i have wanted the 30 outlaws for a while now as my zillas are gettin worn down considerably. Is there a walkthrough also available for after you tell me what kind of springs to get?? Id like to do whatever i can to get that snap without getting into too much $$$....

cheers,

Dave


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Almond Secondary, Maroon Primary. There are video's here on the site on how to change them.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i had 30 " mud lites on my 08 brute with stock clutch springs till a few months ago...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea you don't have to change the springs its just recommended. if your belt slips or if it feels sluggish than its up to you to change them


----------



## bazookajoe666999 (Jul 3, 2009)

with the 27 inch dirt devils what color secondary should i put on


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Chefdaveyboy said:


> What springs should i apply for that Snap!...i have wanted the 30 outlaws for a while now as my zillas are gettin worn down considerably. Is there a walkthrough also available for after you tell me what kind of springs to get?? Id like to do whatever i can to get that snap without getting into too much $$$....
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Dave


How many miles/ KM do you have on your zilla's I dont think anyone has heard of them over 400 miles as that is what i have put on mine. they still look great but most of my riding is trail and mud. nothing really hard that would wear them down.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bazookajoe666999 said:


> with the 27 inch dirt devils what color secondary should i put on


Do you know what the weight is? I have no idea. Its just as important to go by weight as tire size. If it was mine...I would run an Almond Secondary. With the almond secondary you don't have to have a different primary...but if you go any higher you will. You will get a little more performance with the Maroon primary....but thats up to you.


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

zillas worn down cause i used the bike alot on the road this summer to get to work and such..... I think im gunna get the Swamplites, 29.5" with the 1" 9/16" lug!!! Killer tire....largest Lug of any 29.5 i can find.....and its on a 12" rim!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Do you know what the weight is? I have no idea. Its just as important to go by weight as tire size. If it was mine...I would run an Almond Secondary. With the almond secondary you don't have to have a different primary...but if you go any higher you will. You will get a little more performance with the Maroon primary....but thats up to you.


 
this is what i was thinking,


----------



## bazookajoe666999 (Jul 3, 2009)

On the 27 inch dirt devils the front is 27.3 and the back is 34.3


----------

